
Apple rushes to fix major security bug - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-42161823
======
SimplyUseless
[sic]He found that by entering the username "root", leaving the password field
blank, and hitting "enter" a few times, he would be granted unrestricted
access to the target machine.

... ...

a member of Apple's support forums had posted details of the flaw more than
two weeks ago, though the tone of his message appeared to suggest he saw the
vulnerability as a useful feature for troubleshooting rather than a critical
security threat.[/sic]

